# [kernel] out of memory

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

J'ai eu un énorme crash de mon serveur aujourd'hui

Il semble que la mémoire soit en cause

Je dispose de 8 GO de ram

Voici le log de messages:

```

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: apache2 invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x201da, order=0, oom_adj=0, oom_score_adj=0

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: apache2 cpuset=/ mems_allowed=0

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: Pid: 11468, comm: apache2 Not tainted 2.6.37-hardened-r7 #1

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: Call Trace:

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff8106fd8a>] ? 0xffffffff8106fd8a

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff8108a451>] 0xffffffff8108a451

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [<ffffffffa0641ee5>] ? 0xffffffffa0641ee5

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff812c501c>] ? 0xffffffff812c501c

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff8108a5d3>] 0xffffffff8108a5d3

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff8108aa20>] 0xffffffff8108aa20

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff8108dcdc>] 0xffffffff8108dcdc

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff8108f4bb>] 0xffffffff8108f4bb

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff8108f5ce>] 0xffffffff8108f5ce

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff81088a54>] 0xffffffff81088a54

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff8109bd00>] 0xffffffff8109bd00

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff8109c8c6>] ? 0xffffffff8109c8c6

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff8109d123>] 0xffffffff8109d123

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff81001760>] ? 0xffffffff81001760

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff81022cfd>] 0xffffffff81022cfd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff810a351a>] ? 0xffffffff810a351a

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff814415af>] 0xffffffff814415af

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: Mem-Info:

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: DMA per-cpu:

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: CPU    0: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: CPU    1: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: CPU    2: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: CPU    3: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: DMA32 per-cpu:

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: CPU    0: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:  11

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: CPU    1: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:  31

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: CPU    2: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:  42

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: CPU    3: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:   0

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: Normal per-cpu:

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: CPU    0: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:  32

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: CPU    1: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:  32

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: CPU    2: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:   0

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: CPU    3: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:   0

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: active_anon:1667762 inactive_anon:299465 isolated_anon:2976

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: active_file:73 inactive_file:276 isolated_file:64

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: unevictable:0 dirty:1 writeback:328 unstable:0

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: free:11627 slab_reclaimable:3903 slab_unreclaimable:11871

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: mapped:8165 shmem:13433 pagetables:36136 bounce:0

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: DMA free:15812kB min:20kB low:24kB high:28kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:0kB inactive_file:0kB unevictable:0kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):0kB present:15620kB mlocked:0kB dirty:0kB writeback:0kB mapped:0kB shmem:0kB slab_reclaimable:0kB slab_unreclaimable:0kB kernel_stack:0kB pagetables:0kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 3246 8043 8043

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: DMA32 free:23912kB min:4624kB low:5780kB high:6936kB active_anon:2568704kB inactive_anon:513960kB active_file:172kB inactive_file:312kB unevictable:0kB isolated(anon):512kB isolated(file):128kB present:3324328kB mlocked:0kB dirty:0kB writeback:68kB mapped:9588kB shmem:10812kB slab_reclaimable:4200kB slab_unreclaimable:11768kB kernel_stack:1456kB pagetables:47636kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:1004 all_unreclaimable? no

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 4797 4797

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: Normal free:6784kB min:6836kB low:8544kB high:10252kB active_anon:4102344kB inactive_anon:683900kB active_file:120kB inactive_file:792kB unevictable:0kB isolated(anon):11392kB isolated(file):128kB present:4912640kB mlocked:0kB dirty:4kB writeback:1244kB mapped:23072kB shmem:42920kB slab_reclaimable:11412kB slab_unreclaimable:35716kB kernel_stack:3584kB pagetables:96908kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:1954 all_unreclaimable? no

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: DMA: 1*4kB 0*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 1*64kB 1*128kB 1*256kB 0*512kB 1*1024kB 1*2048kB 3*4096kB = 15812kB

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: DMA32: 4185*4kB 18*8kB 1*16kB 1*32kB 0*64kB 1*128kB 0*256kB 1*512kB 0*1024kB 1*2048kB 1*4096kB = 23716kB

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: Normal: 809*4kB 15*8kB 6*16kB 1*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 1*256kB 0*512kB 1*1024kB 1*2048kB 0*4096kB = 6812kB

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: 29523 total pagecache pages

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: 15564 pages in swap cache

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: Swap cache stats: add 717356, delete 701792, find 20765036/20801876

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: Free swap  = 0kB

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: Total swap = 522108kB

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: 2097136 pages RAM

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: 53334 pages reserved

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: 2410108 pages shared

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: 2008578 pages non-shared

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [ pid ]   uid  tgid total_vm      rss cpu oom_adj oom_score_adj name

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [13210]     0 13210     3118        1   0     -17         -1000 udevd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [15212]     0 15212     7091        6   2       0             0 syslog-ng

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [15213]     0 15213     9419      104   0       0             0 syslog-ng

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [16328]    40 16328    11003       44   0       0             0 named

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [16709]     0 16709      968        5   3       0             0 courierlogger

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [16710]     0 16710     9322        0   3       0             0 authdaemond

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [16714]     0 16714    10916       12   0       0             0 authdaemond

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [16715]     0 16715    10916       30   0       0             0 authdaemond

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [16716]     0 16716    10916        6   0       0             0 authdaemond

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [16717]     0 16717    10916       35   1       0             0 authdaemond

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [16718]     0 16718    10916       14   2       0             0 authdaemond

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [16788]     0 16788     2019       11   2       0             0 couriertcpd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [16790]     0 16790      969        1   2       0             0 courierlogger

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [16858]     0 16858     2019        2   0       0             0 couriertcpd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [16860]     0 16860      969        0   2       0             0 courierlogger

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [16949]   240 16949     4254        1   2       0             0 distccd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [16950]   240 16950     4254        0   0       0             0 distccd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [17019]   240 17019     4254        0   0       0             0 distccd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [17488]   240 17488     4254        0   0       0             0 distccd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [17662]   240 17662     4254        0   1       0             0 distccd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [17936]   240 17936     4254        0   0       0             0 distccd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [17977]   240 17977     4254        0   1       0             0 distccd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [18185]     0 18185     4532       25   1       0             0 master

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [18189]   207 18189     9335       28   3       0             0 qmgr

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [18267]     0 18267     3106        1   0       0             0 saslauthd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [18268]     0 18268     3106        1   3       0             0 saslauthd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [18269]     0 18269     3106        1   1       0             0 saslauthd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [18271]     0 18271     3106        1   2       0             0 saslauthd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [18272]     0 18272     3106        1   2       0             0 saslauthd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [18395]     0 18395     4490       15   1       0             0 cron

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [18477]     0 18477      971        2   0       0             0 agetty

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [18478]     0 18478      971        2   3       0             0 agetty

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [18479]     0 18479      971        2   3       0             0 agetty

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [18480]     0 18480      971        2   2       0             0 agetty

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [18481]     0 18481      971        2   1       0             0 agetty

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [18482]     0 18482      971        2   2       0             0 agetty

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [15727]     0 15727     8499       78   1       0             0 monit

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [23888]     0 23888     6632        0   2       0             0 cron

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [23894]     0 23894     2292        1   2       0             0 bash

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [23900]     0 23900     6109        2   3       0             0 rtm

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [23952]     0 23952    14828        0   1       0             0 listen_ports.pl

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [ 4877]     0  4877     7229       27   2       0             0 nginx

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [25915]   106 25915     7872      825   1       0             0 nginx

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [25916]   106 25916     7675      630   1       0             0 nginx

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [18447]     0 18447     7847       19   0     -17         -1000 sshd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [19611]    60 19611   109824    20953   0       0             0 mysqld

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [31246]     0 31246    98734    10412   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [ 2072]     0  2072    70601      907   0       0             0 fail2ban-server

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [24705]     0 24705     8561       33   0       0             0 sshd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [24707]     0 24707     3656       47   2       0             0 sftp-server

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [24765]     0 24765     3666       12   2       0             0 sftp-server

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [ 9056]     0  9056    10633      109   0       0             0 munin-node

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [28344]     0 28344     8875        2   0       0             0 sshd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [28346]     0 28346    66530      304   0       0             0 rsync

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [28863]     0 28863    66530      304   0       0             0 rsync

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [27790]     0 27790     8521      121   0       0             0 sshd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [27792]     0 27792     3656       46   0       0             0 sftp-server

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [30013]    81 30013   109658    28732   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [ 4058]     0  4058     8521      127   2       0             0 sshd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [ 4060]     0  4060     3656       51   2       0             0 sftp-server

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [ 8838]    81  8838   110370    27492   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [ 8847]    81  8847   102290    21027   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [ 8848]    81  8848   108271    26937   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [ 8907]    81  8907   104743    24425   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [ 8909]    81  8909   105777    27034   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [ 8910]    81  8910    67646    16630   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [ 9439]    81  9439   104649    24282   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10170]   207 10170     9252      131   1       0             0 pickup

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10178]   207 10178    10429      214   2       0             0 smtpd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10179]   207 10179     9249      130   3       0             0 anvil

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10183]    81 10183   103203    23473   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10322]   207 10322     9286      159   2       0             0 trivial-rewrite

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10842]    81 10842   103095    22043   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10843]    81 10843   104046    23438   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10844]    81 10844   102193    21716   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10845]    81 10845   101699    20275   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10846]    81 10846   101959    21605   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10847]    81 10847   102642    20984   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10849]    81 10849   102193    20946   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10850]    81 10850   102129    20616   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10852]    81 10852   102519    20770   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10854]    81 10854   102129    20618   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10855]    81 10855   102385    20746   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10856]    81 10856   102129    20612   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10857]    81 10857   102531    21889   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10859]    81 10859   102130    20618   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10860]    81 10860   102130    20734   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10862]    81 10862   102386    20749   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10863]    81 10863   102129    20734   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10865]    81 10865   102065    20667   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10866]    81 10866   102193    20683   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10867]    81 10867   102194    21719   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10868]    81 10868   102385    20865   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10870]    81 10870   103705    22074   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10871]    81 10871   104046    22201   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10874]    81 10874   102257    21049   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10875]    81 10875   102130    21720   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10876]    81 10876   102129    20730   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10881]    81 10881   102474    21915   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10882]    81 10882   102180    20718   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10883]    81 10883   104883    23250   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10884]    81 10884   102513    20982   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10885]    81 10885   102129    20926   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10886]    81 10886   102193    20613   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10892]    81 10892   102129    20617   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10893]    81 10893   104777    22935   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10894]    81 10894   102065    20667   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10895]    81 10895   102386    20747   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10896]    81 10896   102066    20669   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10897]    81 10897   102386    17282   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10899]    81 10899   102130    20618   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10904]    81 10904   102129    20616   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10906]    81 10906   102193    20682   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10912]    81 10912   103667    22270   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10913]    81 10913   102100    21625   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10916]    81 10916   102129    20617   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10923]    81 10923   102386    20618   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10924]    81 10924   102129    20734   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10930]    81 10930   102513    20979   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10934]    81 10934   102129    20625   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10956]    81 10956   102193    20682   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10957]    81 10957   102100    22324   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10958]    81 10958   102129    20674   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10960]    81 10960   102099    20502   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10961]    81 10961   104362    22456   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10966]    81 10966   102193    20732   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10967]    81 10967   102129    20619   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10971]    81 10971   102129    20618   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10973]    81 10973   102130    20619   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10974]    81 10974   102130    20618   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10975]    81 10975   102130    20619   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10978]    81 10978   102103    21889   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10980]    81 10980   103538    22147   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10983]    81 10983   102595    21906   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10984]    81 10984   102445    20521   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10985]    81 10985   102130    20618   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10989]    81 10989   101997    20336   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10990]    81 10990   102130    20619   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10994]    81 10994   102061    20401   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10995]    81 10995   102130    20619   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [10996]    81 10996   102193    20616   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11002]    81 11002   102193    20683   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11007]    81 11007   102513    20867   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11011]    81 11011   102531    21858   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11015]    81 11015   102620    20744   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11016]    81 11016   102129    20618   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11023]    81 11023   102129    20618   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11024]    81 11024   102129    20618   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11032]    81 11032   102100    20577   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11033]    81 11033   102514    20885   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11034]    81 11034   103729    22130   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11035]    81 11035   102386    20749   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11037]    81 11037   102961    21540   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11041]    81 11041   102099    20679   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11042]    81 11042   102385    20749   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11043]    81 11043   102385    20749   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11049]    81 11049   102193    20606   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11050]    81 11050   102386    20749   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11054]    81 11054   102449    20804   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11055]    81 11055   102513    20866   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11056]    81 11056   104417    22333   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11057]    81 11057   100141    19009   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11058]    81 11058   102130    20619   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11059]    81 11059   102100    20504   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11060]    81 11060   102449    21148   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11061]    81 11061   102129    20618   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11067]    81 11067   102385    20768   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11068]    81 11068   102505    20830   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11071]    81 11071   102130    20620   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11072]    81 11072   100141    18745   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11076]    81 11076   102065    20667   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11077]    81 11077   102130    20617   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11079]    81 11079   102129    20619   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11082]    81 11082   102129    20617   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11083]    81 11083   102189    20604   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11091]    81 11091   102130    20618   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11092]    81 11092   102577    20930   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11093]    81 11093   102129    20618   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11101]    81 11101   102386    20766   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11102]    81 11102   102509    20830   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11103]    81 11103    99224    15311   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11105]    81 11105   102129    20617   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11107]    81 11107   102386    20747   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11111]    81 11111   102257    20671   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11112]    81 11112   102129    20618   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11113]    81 11113   102194    20568   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11118]    81 11118   102065    20669   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11119]    81 11119   102193    20682   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11125]    81 11125   102509    20878   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11126]    81 11126   102509    20837   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11127]    81 11127   103111    21132   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11128]    81 11128   102129    20617   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11134]    81 11134   102193    20683   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11135]    81 11135   102193    20617   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11136]    81 11136   102448    21005   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11137]    81 11137   100624    15724   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11138]    81 11138   102130    20619   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11139]    81 11139   102194    20618   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11141]    81 11141   102100    21608   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11143]    81 11143   102130    20620   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11144]    81 11144   102513    20868   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11145]    81 11145    99557    14919   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11150]    81 11150   101869    20208   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11151]    81 11151   102129    20617   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11152]    81 11152   102099    22305   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11153]    81 11153   102129    20617   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11154]    81 11154   101093    15984   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11155]    81 11155   101488    18842   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11156]    81 11156   102319    20493   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11161]    81 11161   102100    20500   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11166]    81 11166   102100    20499   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11170]    81 11170   102421    20590   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11171]    81 11171   101262    19452   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11172]    81 11172   102063    19661   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11173]    81 11173   102129    20617   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11174]    81 11174   102319    20491   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11175]    81 11175   102063    19662   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11178]    81 11178   100141    18745   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11179]    81 11179    99546    14920   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11180]    81 11180   102063    19662   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11181]    81 11181   102100    20500   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11182]    81 11182   102386    20767   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11184]    81 11184   102383    20520   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11185]    81 11185   100719    15737   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11186]    81 11186   102422    20536   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11187]    81 11187   102319    20491   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11188]    81 11188   103202    21362   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11190]    81 11190   102000    19367   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11191]    81 11191    99712    14432   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11193]    81 11193   102319    20493   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11194]    81 11194   101936    19367   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11195]    81 11195   101936    19302   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11196]    81 11196   101360    18773   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11197]    81 11197   102063    19663   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11242]     0 11242     4942      235   0       0             0 runscript.sh

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11381]    81 11381   101998    16099   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11389]    81 11389   101358    15372   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11390]    81 11390   101422    15438   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11397]    81 11397   101422    15438   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11398]     0 11398     6632       49   0       0             0 cron

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11399]    81 11399    98768    11774   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11400]    81 11400    98768    11776   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11401]    81 11401    98768    11785   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11402]     0 11402     6632       49   0       0             0 cron

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11403]     0 11403     5073      112   0       0             0 pure-ftpd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11405]    81 11405    98768    11788   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11406]    81 11406    98768    11786   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11407]    81 11407    98768    11788   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11423]    81 11423    98768    11790   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11424]    81 11424    98768    11790   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11425]    81 11425    98873    11837   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11426]    81 11426    98768    11790   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11427]    81 11427    98873    11820   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11430]    81 11430    98768    11793   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11431]    81 11431    98768    11793   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11432]    81 11432    98768    11793   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11433]    81 11433    99216    13419   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11434]    81 11434    98768    11793   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11435]    81 11435    98873    11820   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11436]    81 11436    98768    11794   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11437]    81 11437    98873    11846   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11438]    81 11438    98768    11794   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11439]    81 11439   101295    15333   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11440]    81 11440    98768    11796   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11441]     0 11441     2260       23   0       0             0 sh

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11442]     0 11442     2271       22   0       0             0 bash

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11443]    81 11443    98768    11797   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11444]    81 11444   100904    14826   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11445]    81 11445    98768    11794   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11446]    81 11446    98734    11772   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11447]    81 11447    98768    11800   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11448]    81 11448    98768    11773   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11449]    81 11449    99777    13577   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11450]    81 11450    98768    11773   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11451]    81 11451    98873    11820   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11453]    81 11453    99604    12458   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11454]    81 11454    98768    11773   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11455]    81 11455    98768    11773   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11456]    81 11456    98873    11820   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11458]    81 11458    98873    11853   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11459]    81 11459    98768    11773   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11460]    81 11460    98768    11773   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11461]    81 11461    99606    12583   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11463]    81 11463    98873    10360   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11464]    81 11464    98768    12805   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11465]    81 11465    98768    11773   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11466]    81 11466    98768    11493   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11467]    81 11467    98768    12768   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11468]    81 11468    99582    12956   1       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11469]    81 11469    98768    11126   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11470]     0 11470       46        1   0       0             0 ln

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11471]    81 11471    98768    10924   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11472]    81 11472    98768    11232   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11473]    81 11473    98768    11325   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11474]    81 11474    98768    11082   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11475]    81 11475    98768    11854   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11476]    81 11476    98768    11736   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11477]    81 11477    99096    10641   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11478]    81 11478    98768    11260   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11479]     0 11479     7847       23   3     -17         -1000 sshd

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11480]    81 11480    98768    10651   2       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11481]    81 11481    98768    10730   0       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11482]    81 11482    98768    10781   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: [11483]    81 11483    98768    10892   3       0             0 apache2

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: Out of memory: Kill process 19611 (mysqld) score 16 or sacrifice child

Sep 20 14:37:27 xxx kernel: Killed process 19611 (mysqld) total-vm:439296kB, anon-rss:83812kB, file-rss:0kB

Sep 20 14:37:32 xxx kernel: apache2 invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x201da, order=0, oom_adj=0, oom_score_adj=0

Sep 20 14:37:32 xxx kernel: apache2 cpuset=/ mems_allowed=0

Sep 20 14:37:32 xxx kernel: Pid: 10859, comm: apache2 Not tainted 2.6.37-hardened-r7 #1

Sep 20 14:37:32 xxx kernel: Call Trace:

Sep 20 14:37:32 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff8106fd8a>] ? 0xffffffff8106fd8a

Sep 20 14:37:32 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff8108a451>] 0xffffffff8108a451

Sep 20 14:37:32 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff8104c887>] ? 0xffffffff8104c887

Sep 20 14:37:32 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff812c501c>] ? 0xffffffff812c501c

Sep 20 14:37:32 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff8108a5d3>] 0xffffffff8108a5d3

Sep 20 14:37:32 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff8108aa20>] 0xffffffff8108aa20

Sep 20 14:37:41 xxx monit[15727]: SSH: error receiving identification string -- Resource temporarily unavailable

Sep 20 14:37:41 xxx monit[15727]: 'sshd' failed protocol test [SSH] at INET[localhost:22] via TCP

Sep 20 14:40:20 xxx monit[15727]: Sendmail: error receiving data from the mailserver 'localhost' -- Resource temporarily unavailable

Sep 20 14:40:31 xxx monit[15727]: Aborting event

Sep 20 14:40:57 xxx monit[15727]: 'sshd' trying to restart

Sep 20 14:40:20 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff8108dcdc>] 0xffffffff8108dcdc

Sep 20 14:40:20 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff8108f4bb>] 0xffffffff8108f4bb

Sep 20 14:40:20 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff8108f5ce>] 0xffffffff8108f5ce

Sep 20 14:40:20 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff81088a54>] 0xffffffff81088a54

Sep 20 14:40:20 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff8109bd00>] 0xffffffff8109bd00

Sep 20 14:40:20 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff8109d123>] 0xffffffff8109d123

Sep 20 14:40:20 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff81022cfd>] 0xffffffff81022cfd

Sep 20 14:40:20 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff810a1dbd>] ? 0xffffffff810a1dbd

Sep 20 14:40:20 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff810a1b46>] ? 0xffffffff810a1b46

Sep 20 14:40:20 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff810a2ccd>] ? 0xffffffff810a2ccd

Sep 20 14:40:59 xxx kernel: [<ffffffff814415af>] 0xffffffff814415af

...

```

j'utilise nginx comme proxy pour apache

A ce moment la, j'ai mysql qui a plante, et mon load average est monter a plus de 130; habituellement tout le temps en dessous de 1 !

Merci pour votre aide, conseils

CordialementLast edited by ibasaw on Tue Sep 20, 2011 3:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

nginx, apache et mysql sont dans un bateau qui prend l'eau, qu'est-ce qui reste?

Nan, sérieusement, reverse proxy, web/appli et BDD tous sur la même machine?

Et tu t'étonnes que tout pète quand la charge monte?  :Smile: 

Va peut être falloir revoir le dimensionnement de ta machine, très cher  :Wink: 

(et je parle même pas de l'archi globale)

----------

## guilc

Vu la quantité de process apache, pas étonnant que tu explose la RAM.

Commence déjà par reconfigurer tout ça pour que en pleine charge, tu refuses des connexions plutôt que de faire péter la machine cause trop de connexions simultanées !

Et même en forte charge, c'est complètement anormal d'avoir autant de process apache...

Après, que ce soit mysql qui se soit fait tuer, c'est la faute au hasard. Tous les process ont le même score OOM, donc le kernel a tiré au pif parmi cela, c'est tombé sur mysql, ça aurait pu tomber sur les process apache.

----------

## ibasaw

un process apache n'est pas egal a 1 client ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Regarde les logs d'Apache, mais tu as énormément de processus Apache. Il se pourrait que tu as été inondé de requêtes.

----------

## ibasaw

oui, j'ai ete inonde de requette et c voulu, mais comment contourne le probleme ?

On lance une alerte pour telephone mobile, et ces telephones viennent lire du contenu static sur mon serveur, ainsi qu'une page d'un blog...

Voici ma conf rpm.conf

```

# Server-Pool Management (MPM specific)

# PidFile: The file in which the server should record its process

# identification number when it starts.

#

# DO NOT CHANGE UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING

PidFile /var/run/apache2.pid

# The accept serialization lock file MUST BE STORED ON A LOCAL DISK.

#LockFile /var/run/apache2.lock

# Only one of the below sections will be relevant on your

# installed httpd.  Use "/usr/sbin/apache2 -l" to find out the

# active mpm.

# common MPM configuration

# These configuration directives apply to all MPMs

#

# StartServers: Number of child server processes created at startup

# MaxClients: Maximum number of child processes to serve requests

# MaxRequestsPerChild: Limit on the number of requests that an individual child

#                      server will handle during its life

# prefork MPM

# This is the default MPM if USE=-threads

#

# MinSpareServers: Minimum number of idle child server processes

# MaxSpareServers: Maximum number of idle child server processes

<IfModule mpm_prefork_module>

   StartServers      5

   MinSpareServers      5

   MaxSpareServers      10

   ServerLimit         1024

   MaxClients         1024

   MaxRequestsPerChild   10000

</IfModule>

# worker MPM

# This is the default MPM if USE=threads

#

# MinSpareThreads: Minimum number of idle threads available to handle request spikes

# MaxSpareThreads: Maximum number of idle threads

# ThreadsPerChild: Number of threads created by each child process

<IfModule mpm_worker_module>

   StartServers      2

   MinSpareThreads      25

   MaxSpareThreads      75

   ThreadsPerChild      25

   ServerLimit         1024

   MaxClients         1024

   MaxRequestsPerChild   10000

</IfModule>

# event MPM

#

# MinSpareThreads: Minimum number of idle threads available to handle request spikes

# MaxSpareThreads: Maximum number of idle threads

# ThreadsPerChild: Number of threads created by each child process

<IfModule mpm_event_module>

   StartServers      2

   MinSpareThreads      25

   MaxSpareThreads      75

   ThreadsPerChild      25

   ServerLimit         1024

   MaxClients         1024

   MaxRequestsPerChild   10000

</IfModule>

# peruser MPM

#

# MinSpareProcessors: Minimum number of idle child server processes

# MinProcessors: Minimum number of processors per virtual host

# MaxProcessors: Maximum number of processors per virtual host

# ExpireTimeout: Maximum idle time before a child is killed, 0 to disable

# Multiplexer: Specify a Multiplexer child configuration.

# Processor: Specify a user and group for a specific child process

<IfModule mpm_peruser_module>

   MinSpareProcessors   2

   MinProcessors      2

   MaxProcessors      10

   ServerLimit         1024

   MaxClients         1024

   MaxRequestsPerChild   1000

   ExpireTimeout      1800

   Multiplexer nobody nobody

   Processor apache apache

</IfModule>

# itk MPM

#

# MinSpareServers: Minimum number of idle child server processes

# MaxSpareServers: Maximum number of idle child server processes

<IfModule mpm_itk_module>

   StartServers      5

   MinSpareServers      5

   MaxSpareServers      10

   ServerLimit         1024

   MaxClients         1024

   MaxRequestsPerChild   10000

</IfModule>

# vim: ts=4 filetype=apache

```

je souhaite pouvoir servir au moins 1024 personnes a la seconde.

----------

## guilc

 *ZuckBin wrote:*   

> un process apache n'est pas egal a 1 client ?

 

Tout dépend de si tu travaille en mode prefork ou en threads (worker). Prefork ne scalle pas, c'est pas neuf, c'est aussi vieux qu'apache. Pour "contourner le problème, habituellement on désactive tout ce qui touche au keepalive pour que les process soient recyclés au maximum et le plus rapidement possible. Toujours-est-il qu'on dimensionne le MaxClients correctement pour que quand il est atteint, la machine ne tombe pas... Si la machine a de la ram pour accepter 10 clients simultanés, il est évident qu'on ne va pas mettre un MaxClients à 100... A moins de vouloir absolument faire tomber la machine !

Avec apache, si tu veux scaller correctement, tu passe en mode threads, et tu verras que ça ira beaucoup mieux.

Ceci dit, perso, apache, j'ai arrêté, maintenant, 100% de mes apaches ont étés remplacés par des nginx, qui font le même boulot (voire mieux) en bouffant énormément moins de ressources. Le seul "inconvénient" (et c'est discutable encore, perso je m'en passe), c'est les .htaccess qui ne sont pas gérés.

----------

## guilc

 *ZuckBin wrote:*   

> je souhaite pouvoir servir au moins 1024 personnes a la seconde.

 

Premièrement, 1024 clients à la seconde, ce n'est pas 1024 clients simultanés

Ensuite, si comme tu le dis tu sers du statique, tes process apache sont bien trop gourmands en RAM ! Décharge donc les mod_php et compagnie !

Et je fais encore de la pub pour nginx, mais s'il s'agit de servir du statique, nginx est à des années lumières devant et sait servir du statique en consommant juste rien en ressources

----------

## El_Goretto

+1 "nginx, c'est bon, mangez-en (à toutes les sauces)."  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

Oui enfin bon c'est pas en passant à nginx qu'il va régler son problème, car son besoin est largement dans les cordes d'apache, mais bon chacun prêche sa paroisse  :Smile: 

Déjà, si réellement tu fais que servir des pages statiques alors sois sûr d'utiliser le mode worker. Dans ton fichier de configuration, toutes les sections (prefork, worker, event, etc.) sont déclarées, ce n'est pas normal, une seule devrait l'être. De même, si tu ne fais que du statique, tu dois avoir un nombre de modules très réduit.

Vérifies déjà tout ça avec apache2 -V et apache2 -M (si apache2 est le nom de ton exécutable). En gros, mode worker et le minimum de modules utiles.

Ensuite la configuration, c'est relativement simple avec la page de documentation http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/worker.html

Si tu as beaucoup de connexions entrantes possibles à un instant T, laisses les minSpare à 25 et maxSpare à 75. StartServers à 15 (si jamais t'as un crash et que tu dois faire de la reprise sous charge) et pour les autres fais ton calcul qui te semble le plus pertinent par rapport à ton besoin. Si tu veux adresser 1000 connexions ouvertes, alors respecte bien la règle :  *Quote:*   

> ServerLimit is a hard limit on the number of active child processes, and must be greater than or equal to the MaxClients directive divided by the ThreadsPerChild directive.

 

Sinon, une fois ça fait suit le comportement de ton serveur avec des commandes comme top, vmstat et aussi netstat pour voir le comportement de la pile TCP (attention à la fréquence du nestat, toutes les 30s c'est suffisant pour se donner une idée). Il est important de suivre le comportement du serveur sous charge et de s'assurer que les paramètres dimensionnant les couches applicatives sont opérationnelles.

Si réellement tu ne fais que du statiques, tu peux essayer de toucher tes paramètres de timeout et keepalive mais logiquement ton serveur doit servir sans soucis les 1000 requêtes/s.

Et je suis d'accord avec ce qui a été dit auparavant, les directives MaxClients (correctement liés à ServerLimit et ThreadsPerChild) sont là pour protéger le serveur. Il vaut mieux un serveur qui continue de fonctionner et qui mets dans les logs "maxclients reached" plutôt qu'un serveur qui sature et qui crash car les ressources matérielles sont inférieures à la configuration logicielle.

----------

## ibasaw

Hello,

Je ne fais pas que du statique.

En gros nginx sert de proxy pour apache pour delivrer tout le contenu statique (xml, css, js, images,...) et apache doit délivrer le contenu php puis sert mysql.

je vais regarder du cote de la conf apache.

Merci pour vos interventions  :Smile: 

----------

## ibasaw

```

apache2 -V

Server version: Apache/2.2.20 (Unix)

Server built:   Sep 13 2011 12:26:06

Server's Module Magic Number: 20051115:28

Server loaded:  APR 1.4.2, APR-Util 1.3.10

Compiled using: APR 1.4.2, APR-Util 1.3.10

Architecture:   64-bit

Server MPM:     Prefork

  threaded:     no

    forked:     yes (variable process count)

Server compiled with....

 -D APACHE_MPM_DIR="server/mpm/prefork"

 -D APR_HAS_SENDFILE

 -D APR_HAS_MMAP

 -D APR_HAVE_IPV6 (IPv4-mapped addresses enabled)

 -D APR_USE_SYSVSEM_SERIALIZE

 -D APR_USE_PTHREAD_SERIALIZE

 -D SINGLE_LISTEN_UNSERIALIZED_ACCEPT

 -D APR_HAS_OTHER_CHILD

 -D AP_HAVE_RELIABLE_PIPED_LOGS

 -D DYNAMIC_MODULE_LIMIT=128

 -D HTTPD_ROOT="/usr"

 -D SUEXEC_BIN="/usr/sbin/suexec"

 -D DEFAULT_PIDLOG="/var/run/httpd.pid"

 -D DEFAULT_SCOREBOARD="logs/apache_runtime_status"

 -D DEFAULT_LOCKFILE="/var/run/accept.lock"

 -D DEFAULT_ERRORLOG="logs/error_log"

 -D AP_TYPES_CONFIG_FILE="/etc/apache2/mime.types"

 -D SERVER_CONFIG_FILE="/etc/apache2/httpd.conf"

```

```

apache2 -M

Loaded Modules:

 core_module (static)

 mpm_prefork_module (static)

 http_module (static)

 so_module (static)

 actions_module (shared)

 alias_module (shared)

 auth_basic_module (shared)

 authn_alias_module (shared)

 authn_anon_module (shared)

 authn_dbm_module (shared)

 authn_default_module (shared)

 authn_file_module (shared)

 authz_dbm_module (shared)

 authz_default_module (shared)

 authz_groupfile_module (shared)

 authz_host_module (shared)

 authz_owner_module (shared)

 authz_user_module (shared)

 autoindex_module (shared)

 cgi_module (shared)

 deflate_module (shared)

 dir_module (shared)

 env_module (shared)

 expires_module (shared)

 ext_filter_module (shared)

 filter_module (shared)

 headers_module (shared)

 include_module (shared)

 log_config_module (shared)

 logio_module (shared)

 mime_module (shared)

 mime_magic_module (shared)

 negotiation_module (shared)

 rewrite_module (shared)

 setenvif_module (shared)

 speling_module (shared)

 unique_id_module (shared)

 usertrack_module (shared)

 vhost_alias_module (shared)

Syntax OK

```

```

apache2 -l

Compiled in modules:

  core.c

  prefork.c

  http_core.c

  mod_so.c

```

Je vais utiliser prefork car environnement mixte, et besoin de stabilitéLast edited by ibasaw on Wed Sep 21, 2011 7:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Sauf que tu peux configurer tant que tu veux le worker, mais ton apache est compilé en prefork d'après ton apache -V, donc la en ce moment, il prend la conf de prefork par défaut.

Il faut compiler ton apache avec le USE threads (qui prend le mpm threadé par défaut, donc worker), ou en renseignant APACHE2_MPMS="worker" dans ton make.conf  :Wink: 

----------

## ibasaw

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Sauf que tu peux configurer tant que tu veux le worker, mais ton apache est compilé en prefork d'après ton apache -V, donc la en ce moment, il prend la conf de prefork par défaut.
> 
> Il faut compiler ton apache avec le USE threads (qui prend le mpm threadé par défaut, donc worker), ou en renseignant APACHE2_MPMS="worker" dans ton make.conf 

 

oui j'ai vu, je vais laisser en prefork  :Smile: 

----------

## ibasaw

Maintenant ca ressemble a ca:

```

<IfModule mpm_prefork_module>

   StartServers      8

   MinSpareServers      5

   MaxSpareServers      20

   ServerLimit         300

   MaxClients         300

   MaxRequestsPerChild   1000

</IfModule>

```

au passage comment vous faites fonctionner le Nginx status ?

je n'arrive pas a valider ma conf, il me dit toujours

```

server {

  listen 80;

  server_name localhost;

  location /nginx_status {

    stub_status on;

    access_log off;

    allow 127.0.0.1;

    deny all;

  }   

}

```

```

 * Checking nginx' configuration ...

nginx: [emerg] unknown directive "stub_status" in /etc/nginx/nginx.conf:180

nginx: configuration file /etc/nginx/nginx.conf test failed

nginx: [emerg] unknown directive "stub_status" in /etc/nginx/nginx.conf:180

nginx: configuration file /etc/nginx/nginx.conf test failed

 * failed, please correct errors above  

```

----------

## guilc

Il faut que le module stub_status soit compilé.

Dans mon make.conf j'ai ça :

```
NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="access auth_basic autoindex browser charset empty_gif fastcgi

    gzip limit_req limit_zone map memcached proxy realip referer rewrite

    upstream_ip_hash userid stub_status"
```

----------

## ibasaw

Merci ca fonctionne mieux comme ca  :Smile: 

----------

